# 023231470800 - Marktforschungsmist



## chum (2 Februar 2011)

Frage,
erhalte von data field Marktforschung, es gibt gnädigerweise eine Telefonnummer unter der man anrufen kann, damit man nicht mehr belästigt wird.

Gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit seine Telefonnummern sperren zu lassen für solch Zeitverschwendung ?

_Ich sehe zwar die Nummer auf meinem Display, kenne ich diese nicht hebe ich nicht auf. _
_Nur meine Kinder tun das nicht und gehe ans Telefon._


----------



## Goblin (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: 023231470800 - Marktforschungsmist*

Lesen
Maßnahmen gegen unlautere Telefonwerbung und illegalen Datenhandel - Antispam e. V.

Verbraucherzentrale NRW sammelt Beschwerden gegen Telefonwerbung - Antispam e. V.

ColdCall - Antispam Wiki

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/023231470800

http://www.phonenoinfo.com/PhoneInfo/023231470800/1.html

Wenn Du eine Fritzbox hast kannst Du die Nummer sperren
http://www.avm.de/de/Service/FAQs/FAQ_Sammlung/13228.php3?portal=FRITZ!Box_Fon


----------



## chum (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: 023231470800 - Marktforschungsmist*

Danke für die Info


----------

